# Bestemmie a raffica sul bus a Roma



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2015)

In basso un video amatoriale di un signore su un bus romano che spara bestemmie a raffica.

Ve lo posto perché è qualcosa di allucinante e deve essere visto. 

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>



Da TSO.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahahaha è lui che ha creato Germano Mosconi.

Comunque, di casi simili, se ne vedono ogni giorno. Dal vivo.


----------



## BB7 (10 Settembre 2015)

Non ho potuto non ridere, sopratutto dopo il primo minuto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente per chi non L avesse capito è una malattia . 
Tra L altro molto debilitante per chi ne soffre , è una cosa che può far ridere sentire ma vi assicuro che le
persone affette dalla sindrome di Tourette non vogliono dire quelle parole ma per loro essendo un disturbo neurologico è un riflesso incontrollabile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente per chi non L avesse capito è una malattia .
> Tra L altro molto debilitante per chi ne soffre , è una cosa che può far ridere sentire ma vi assicuro che le
> persone affette dalla sindrome di Tourette non vogliono dire quelle parole ma per loro essendo un disturbo neurologico è un riflesso incontrollabile



Per me ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso pesante. All'inizio pensavo anche io avesse qualche problema, ma la risposta pronta alla tizia che gli ha detto qualcosa e la vemenza con cui risponde mi ha fatto pensare al contrario. Pensavo andasse a avanti a bestemmiare, invece le ha risposto subito, quindi non è "rinco". Comunque quando inizia pure a intonare le bestemmie mi fatto morire...


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2015)

Che degrado 
Ma vabbè, poraccio, è chiaramente malato mentale


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso pesante. All'inizio pensavo anche io avesse qualche problema, ma la risposta pronta alla tizia che gli ha detto qualcosa e la vemenza con cui risponde mi ha fatto pensare al contrario. Pensavo andasse a avanti a bestemmiare, invece le ha risposto subito, quindi non è "rinco". Comunque quando inizia pure a intonare le bestemmie mi fatto morire...



Non vuol dire nulla , la sindrome di Tourette ha varie forme e colpisce i soggetti in vari modi ... Detto questo ovviamente non posso essere sicuro ovviamente ... Comunque quando canta fa ridere


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2015)

Quando canta...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2015)

Sto crepando dalle risate.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahaha è lui che ha creato Germano Mosconi.
> 
> Comunque, di casi simili, se ne vedono ogni giorno. Dal vivo.



No no no fa il mona, il Sommo Vate Mosconi non si tocca, vero [MENTION=1659]Dany20[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla , la sindrome di Tourette ha varie forme e colpisce i soggetti in vari modi ... Detto questo ovviamente non posso essere sicuro ovviamente ... Comunque quando canta fa ridere


Ma ad un certo punto canta, possibile che la malattia te lo faccia cantare? Non lo so, eh, chiedo, però per canticchiarle certe cose credo tu debba avere una certa lucidità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2015)

Sono crollato quando ha iniziato a cantare


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2015)

Nessuna sindrome di Tourette, ragazzi. Questo è fuso di suo. Probabilmente, si sarà incavolato come una iena e, causa rabbia incontrollabile, ha dato il via a quello spettacolo.

Tra l'altro, questi tizi sono anche pericolosi. Sono sicuro che se quella ragazza gli fosse stata vicino, le avrebbe messo le mani addosso.

Roma è piena di casi del genere. Se ne vedono di tutti i colori, tutti i giorni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahhah sto malissimo, voglio la canzoncina come suoneria del telefono


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2015)

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste cose raga!


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2015)

Comunque, è il nuovo Mario Brega. Soprattutto quando attacca la "lesbica".


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente per chi non L avesse capito è una malattia .
> Tra L altro molto debilitante per chi ne soffre , è una cosa che può far ridere sentire ma vi assicuro che le
> persone affette dalla sindrome di Tourette non vogliono dire quelle parole ma per loro essendo un disturbo neurologico è un riflesso incontrollabile


Scusa, ma questa diagnosi da dove arriverebbe?


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

No vabbè ragazzi è assurdo, se la gente attorno avesse cominciato a battere le mani a tempo per dargli il ritmo sarebbe stato qualcosa di epico.

Ps: col coro assordante finale, tutti insieme.


----------



## francylomba (11 Settembre 2015)

bho io non ho riso affatto.. è una persona malata si vede.. se si va sugli autobus a roma ( 64 in primis e 105) c'e molta gente cosi..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma il ragazzo che dice "glie posso da un pugno?"?? Non ho parole...


----------



## cris (11 Settembre 2015)

la parte cantata


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma questa diagnosi da dove arriverebbe?



dal fatto che chi è Tourettico ha questi tipi di comportamenti.. poi , come ho già scritto sopra non siamo li quindi non sappiamo perché lo fa .. magari lo faceva solo per la ripresa ( esagerando ovviamente )


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2015)

video incredibile,non pensavo si potesse arrivare a tanto


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma il ragazzo che dice "glie posso da un pugno?"?? Non ho parole...


Io speravo glielo desse


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io speravo glielo desse



ottimo esempio di pietas cristiana


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ottimo esempio di pietas cristiana


Ma mica per la bestemmia in sé. Qui in Toscana è normalissimo sentire la gente per strada bestemmiare, quindi non mi tocca affatto (anche se nel video siamo a ben altri livelli).

E' per la reazione contro la donna, e in generale per il fastidio che arreca a tutte le altre persone.

Si tratta di un commento a un video online, non di qualcosa che farei nella vita quotidiana. Ma sì, a metà del video speravo di vedere qualcuno che lo faceva volare per terra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma mica per la bestemmia in sé. Qui in Toscana è normalissimo sentire la gente per strada bestemmiare, quindi non mi tocca affatto (anche se nel video siamo a ben altri livelli).
> 
> E' per la reazione contro la donna, e in generale per il fastidio che arreca a tutte le altre persone.
> 
> Si tratta di un commento a un video online, non di qualcosa che farei nella vita quotidiana. Ma sì, a metà del video speravo di vedere qualcuno che lo faceva volare per terra.



Non puoi sapere se ha problemi o se lo fa apposta (ma non mi sembra), quindi non é bello tirargli un pugno dai.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Settembre 2015)

Video che avevo già visto su una nota e fantastica pagina blasfema di Facebook. Tra l'altro il video me lo sono scaricato subito sul cell per non perderlo. Si sa mai. Mi ha steso, è fantastico. Mi ha ucciso quando ha iniziato a gridare Lesbica alla tipa ahaha.
Anche se il momento più bello è quando fa il coro da stadio con le bestemmie. Idolo


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No no no fa il mona, il Sommo Vate Mosconi non si tocca, vero [MENTION=1659]Dany20[/MENTION]


Ovvio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ovvio.



Il Vate regna    inchiniamoci a lui -------------->


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2015)

il tizio va curato, non mi sembra in pieno possesso delle sue facoltà mentali. 

sta gente può diventare anche pericolosa, basta vedere come ha aggredito subito la ragazza, e infatti il resto della gente non reagisce.


----------



## milan1899 (12 Settembre 2015)

Chiaramente problemi di natura mentale


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2015)

Questo si che ha l'X factor.


----------



## Doctore (12 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo si che ha l'X factor.



 sono morto.

Non prendetemi per pazzo ma è stata quasi la stessa reazione che ho avuto qualche giorno fa per ragioni ''sentimentali'' per cose dette ma sopratutto non dette...Ovviamente ero solo in casa senza bestemmie e con molta discrezione


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2015)

E' colpa di Marino (cit.)


----------

